
Obama's vision of a scientific America - nreece
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/scienceandtechnology/science/sciencenews/3423041/Barack-Obamas-vision-of-a-scientific-America.html
======
davidw
New plan: if it says "Obama" in the title, I'm flagging it. It's politics.

~~~
sown
I dunno; this talks a little about technology and a geek-friendly topic...

I think there are political articles that could go on YC. For example, if an
article talks about the strategics of how a campaign went (it can get
technical) or the statistics behind prediction, I think that would be ok...

~~~
davidw
That's a slippery slope. "Just a little, it'll be ok... I'll only smoke one."

~~~
sown
My definite hard limit was it had to be geeky, either in numbers of strategy.
Newt Gingrich explaining how he turned the electoral landscape upside down in
1994 or how Ken Mehlman (Bush's 2004 campaign chief) demonstrated how he
turned the election around in a state-by-state analysis would be interesting
to read. Newt ranting about ending adolescence, a topic which he is not an
expert, would not be YC

